# 5mm LED news



## JohnR66 (Jan 25, 2013)

I know these indicator style LEDs don't get as much attention as the power LEDs, but I find them useful for certain projects. Here are some bits you might find of interest.

Nichia 170 lumen/watt 5mm white LED. Nichia is known for the GS series of high brightness white 5mm LEDs. They now have the HS series. The high bins should be a major step up in brightness.

Cree now makes a warm white 5mm LED. I stumbled upon them while browsing on the Mouser site. They are in the C513A series. Only 55 degree types. I bought some and will report back later. Could be a source for a quality WW 5mm LED.

Cheap Chinese LEDs are still junk. I don't test as much as I used to, but I still find they fade in brightness far too quickly and many are inferior in brightness compared to the quality ones. Cree is still the best source for quality high brightness 5mm white and color LEDs. Their prices have dropped to less than half that they were a year and a half ago.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you, John. There are some of us who still appreciate a quality, high efficiency 5mm LED, and that efficiency is very cool.

When I think 5mm LED, I think JohnR66!


----------



## brickbat (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice - I hadn't run across those 5mm Crees...

I'd like to put new warm LEDs in an old streamlight. Any suggestions for a 5mm warm, narrow beam part?


----------



## jtr1962 (Jan 27, 2013)

It's nice to see development of small LEDs is still ongoing. 170 lm/W should give ~10 lumens @ 20 mA. Pretty amazing to those who still remember the first generation Luxeons which barely put out twice that at 350 mA. I would also imagine these overdrive pretty well given that there's less waste heat.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 27, 2013)

The Radioshack units are very popular, but not the brightest/most efficient.

Link


----------



## JohnR66 (Jan 27, 2013)

jtr1962: The Nichia datasheet is allowing a continuous max of 40ma. Depending on how the efficiency rolls off at higher currents, it may well be just as bight as the first generation Luxeon. Nichia uses a copper lead frame to aid in heat dispersal. They are probably using a higher current die as well. Cree currently uses a 50ma die in their white, blue and green 5mm LEDs but derate to 30ma due to the thermal limitations of the package. Unfortunately, this Nichia seems to be available in a 30 Degree beam only.

LEDAdd1ct: I am pretty certain those RS LEDs are made by Everlight, 334 series. I have been driving one at 30ma continuous for 3.25 years and it is still bright! I'd consider them neutral white. The new Crees are true warm white, under 3000K.


----------



## brickbat (Jan 27, 2013)

Does Nichia have any US distributors selling in small quantities?


----------



## datiLED (Jan 27, 2013)

brickbat said:


> Does Nichia have any US distributors selling in small quantities?



Nichia has three U.S. distributors. I have been dealing with the Detroit office for a few years, but see that there is now an Atlanta office. You can buy their 5mm LEDs in quantities of 100, and the price is $58 including EMS shipping charges from Japan. Here is a link with the contact information. http://www.nichia.co.jp/en/contact/contact.html


----------



## brickbat (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah, I've bought direct from them before. By distributor, I was referring to a place such as Digikey or Mouser...


----------



## JohnR66 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nichia distributes their own product. I can't say about the current situation, but in the past some of their product was unavailable through the US distribution. I was able to obtain some Nichia LEDs through working with a CPF member.


----------



## SkOrPn (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello everyone, are these the Nichia 5mm this thread is referring to?

http://www.ledrise.com/p441/nichia-nspw500gs-white-led

Just curious because I wouldn't mind upgrading the three 5mm led's in my old Petzl headlamp.


----------



## JohnR66 (Jan 29, 2013)

SkOrPn said:


> Hello everyone, are these the Nichia 5mm this thread is referring to?
> 
> http://www.ledrise.com/p441/nichia-nspw500gs-white-led
> 
> Just curious because I wouldn't mind upgrading the three 5mm led's in my old Petzl headlamp.



No. Those are the GS series, the new ones are the HS series. The GS is a very good LED. I would encourage you to buy the Cree C503C series 15 degree LEDs for the upgrade as they are as bright as the GS and lack the angry blue center to the beam. Of course, this all depends on what LED is in your headlamp now. If it is older than 2006, it certainly would be worth the upgrade.


----------



## Canuke (Jan 30, 2013)

I have several Inova X5's and first-gen X1's that could be amazing with these new emitters. Thanks for the post, I'll have to dig up those old "freeze-pop" threads from way back when.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 30, 2013)

How to Open


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 28, 2013)

John, please forgive me if I already asked:

The Nichia HS has a max drive current of 40mA, right?

How many lumens at 40mA?


----------



## JohnR66 (Mar 2, 2013)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> John, please forgive me if I already asked:
> 
> The Nichia HS has a max drive current of 40mA, right?
> 
> How many lumens at 40mA?



Sorry for the delay. I've just returned from sunny Florida. Well, somewhat sunny Florida. Okay, not so sunny Florida...

Anyhow, Yes the LED is rated 40ma continuous. This LED has a 30 Deg beam, so may not be ideal unless a more floody beam is desired. No idea on lumen output.

Nichia also has the NSDW570GS-K1 It is a wide angle 5mm LED with up to 80ma current and 28 lumens at 70ma!


----------

